

New malloc in OpenBSD helps spot 33 year old bug in yacc - nickb
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20080708155228&mode=flat&count=13

======
jey
All those people running yacc parsers under valgrind memcheck or Purify
probably just thought "Oh, it's _yacc_ , how could _yacc_ still have bugs
after 30 years? I'll just add a suppression rule..." :)

~~~
cheponis
I think lots of people run Antlr these days. <http://www.antlr.org/>

------
silentbicycle
They also found a nearly-25-year-old bug in SAMBA a few months back.
[http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=2008050819325...](http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20080508193255)

~~~
there
that bug was in our libc, not samba. samba just had some code to work around
the problematic behavior.

~~~
silentbicycle
I stand corrected.

